# 6,509 New Covid Cases Reported in Los Angeles County



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

And today's news says new cases are "skyrocketing."
If that's true, it's a pretty good indication of how useless the vaccines are.
If it's not true, it's more fear to ensure sales of Pfizer's new "miracle" drug.
https://www.dailynews.com/2021/12/2...d-from-yesterday-with-6509-new-cases-reported


----------



## Irwin (Dec 22, 2021)

Hospitals should refuse to accept unvaccinated people when they get sick with covid and instead, tell them to go home and bathe in a tub of Borax.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 23, 2021)

The responses from this thread are a pretty good indication of how tired we are about discussing this topic.


----------



## chic (Dec 24, 2021)

Cases are not the same as deaths or hospitalizations. Please remember this.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2021)

chic said:


> Cases are not the same as deaths or hospitalizations. Please remember this.


Many people are so scared, they're unable to think logically & realize that (which is the whole idea).


----------



## chic (Dec 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> Many people are so scared, they're unable to think logically & realize that (which is the whole idea).


Well the governments are responsible for stoking that fear.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2021)

*LA County posts unnerving 8,633 new COVID-19 infections*
Fueled by the highly transmissible Omicron variant of COVID-19, Thursday's 8,633 new infections marked a 33% jump from Wednesday's 6,509. Wednesday's number was more than double the total from Tuesday, when 3,052 cases were reported.

*Unvaccinated people are five times more likely to get infected with COVID, 21 times more likely to be hospitalized and 18 times more likely to die.*
https://www.dailynews.com/2021/12/23/la-county-posts-unnerving-8633-new-covid-19-infections/


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> *LA County posts unnerving 8,633 new COVID-19 infections*
> Fueled by the highly transmissible Omicron variant of COVID-19, Thursday's 8,633 new infections marked a 33% jump from Wednesday's 6,509. Wednesday's number was more than double the total from Tuesday, when 3,052 cases were reported.
> 
> *Unvaccinated people are five times more likely to get infected with COVID, 21 times more likely to be hospitalized and 18 times more likely to die.*
> https://www.dailynews.com/2021/12/23/la-county-posts-unnerving-8633-new-covid-19-infections/


They're tripping over their lies.  How many sources have said _"The Omicron variant is not serious & unlikely to require hospitalization?"_


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> They're tripping over their lies.  How many sources have said _"The Omicron variant is not serious & unlikely to require hospitalization?"_


I haven't seen any that said that. Maybe you could post a link.

And that's from the same news source you used.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2021)

*Two Maryland hospitals declare ‘disaster’ as coronavirus cases rise*
A health-care “disaster” was declared at two Maryland hospitals Friday as coronavirus cases have skyrocketed more than 450 percent in the past month at the facilities, University of Maryland Upper Chesapeake Health announced.

Martha Mallonee, a spokesperson for Upper Chesapeake Health, said in an email that the system does not release its case count “because they change too much hour by hour.” However, she added that the statistic that remains consistent is that *75 to 80 percent of patients admitted to the facilities for covid-19 are unvaccinated.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-m...&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wp_homepage


----------



## Jules (Dec 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> They're tripping over their lies. How many sources have said _"The Omicron variant is not serious & unlikely to require hospitalization?"_


Almost all reputable science based sources have said they didn’t know what it would be like, only that it is much more transmissible.  They said we have to wait and see, and that it would take at least two weeks to have the big picture.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I haven't seen any that said that. Maybe you could post a link.
> 
> And that's from the same news source you used.


It's really simple.  All ya have to do is type in "Omicron Severity."  Like this:
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ports-bolster-evidence-lower-omicron-severity

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20211222/new-studies-omicron-infections-less-severe-delta

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20211222/new-studies-omicron-infections-less-severe-delta


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's really simple.  All ya have to do is type in "Omicron Severity."  Like this:
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ports-bolster-evidence-lower-omicron-severity
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20211222/new-studies-omicron-infections-less-severe-delta
> ...


None of them say that "the omicron variant is not serious and unlikely to require hospitalization." They say that it is less serious than the delta variant and less likely to require hospitalization, and those numbers range from 15-70%, so they really don't know at this point.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2021)

What irks me is that they don't tell us what happened to any of the positive people, don't tell us  much of anything at all, just numbers that seem alarming.  I do see some death statistics but nothing about the prior health of those people or their age or ANYTHING else!


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> What irks me is that they don't tell us what happened to any of the positive people, don't tell us  much of anything at all, just numbers that seem alarming.  I do see some death statistics but nothing about the prior health of those people or their age or ANYTHING else!


Such details won't accomplish their goal - which is "Get everybody vaccinated."


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> Such details won't accomplish their goal - which is "Get everybody vaccinated."


Yes. Calming people's fears does not fit in with the agenda of mass vaccinations and booster shots.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2021)

*LA County reports nearly 10,000 new coronavirus cases Friday*
The statistics continue to reflect a precipitous climb that the county’s public health director warned could lead to record numbers of daily infections by the end of the year.
https://www.dailynews.com/2021/12/24/la-county-reports-nearly-10000-new-coronavirus-cases-friday/


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> *LA County reports nearly 10,000 new coronavirus cases Friday*
> The statistics continue to reflect a precipitous climb that the county’s public health director warned could lead to record numbers of daily infections by the end of the year.
> https://www.dailynews.com/2021/12/24/la-county-reports-nearly-10000-new-coronavirus-cases-friday/


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2021)

From a column by Kathleen Parker in today's Washington Post:

*It’s abundantly clear that vaccines at the very least help reduce the intensity of covid-19. The booster helps even more. Most vaccinated people evade infection entirely, probably in part because they also take other precautions, such as distancing and masking. Those who’ve died of covid over the past several months were almost exclusively unvaccinated.

All of this is known to nearly everyone by now — and the scientific evidence has been convincing enough for me to endure a few hours of inconvenience. Beats dying. Yet, only 62 percent of Americans are fully vaccinated, and many are rabidly opposed to getting a shot. “This is war,” I’ve heard people say on both sides of the issue. Sensibly speaking, are you people insane?*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> They're tripping over their lies.  How many sources have said _"The Omicron variant is not serious & unlikely to require hospitalization?"_


A cold can require hospitalization under the right circumstances-you seem to forget this @win231.  It is not the cold that makes you so ill, it’s the other medical issues that you have.  For example a cold combined with an asthma attack combined with COPD makes it impossible to breathe and hospitalization maybe required.  


*It would be the same effect if you had OMICRON.  It is the virus combined with other medical issues that’s makes it so dangerous.*

I have asthma and COPD and when I catch a cold I sometimes have to go to the ER for breathing treatments.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> A cold can require hospitalization under the right circumstances-you seem to forget this @win231.  It is not the cold that makes you so ill, it’s the other medical issues that you have.  For example a cold combined with an asthma attack combined with COPD makes it impossible to breathe and hospitalization maybe required.
> 
> 
> *It would be the same effect if you had OMICRON.  It is the virus combined with other medical issues that’s makes it so dangerous.*
> ...


That's true.  But when they report on the seriousness of Omicron, they're speaking in general terms; for most people.
A skinned knee can also be serious & even fatal in rare cases.
I watched a personal injury case that involved a young woman who swam in a lake & ended up having her leg amputated at the hip.
She had a minor scratch on her leg & some type of flesh-eating bacteria in the water caused necrosis & within an hour, she could have died.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From a column by Kathleen Parker in today's Washington Post:
> 
> *It’s abundantly clear that vaccines at the very least help reduce the intensity of covid-19. The booster helps even more. Most vaccinated people evade infection entirely, probably in part because they also take other precautions, such as distancing and masking. Those who’ve died of covid over the past several months were almost exclusively unvaccinated.
> 
> All of this is known to nearly everyone by now — and the scientific evidence has been convincing enough for me to endure a few hours of inconvenience. Beats dying. Yet, only 62 percent of Americans are fully vaccinated, and many are rabidly opposed to getting a shot. “This is war,” I’ve heard people say on both sides of the issue. Sensibly speaking, are you people insane?*


That's Kathleen Parker's opinion.  Doesn't make her right.  Anyone can repeat whatever they've heard.  That means they have the ability to speak.
Sensibly speaking, are you a programmed robot?  Obviously, you are.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From a column by Kathleen Parker in today's Washington Post:
> 
> *It’s abundantly clear that vaccines at the very least help reduce the intensity of covid-19. The booster helps even more. Most vaccinated people evade infection entirely, probably in part because they also take other precautions, such as distancing and masking. Those who’ve died of covid over the past several months were almost exclusively unvaccinated.
> 
> All of this is known to nearly everyone by now — and the scientific evidence has been convincing enough for me to endure a few hours of inconvenience. Beats dying. Yet, only 62 percent of Americans are fully vaccinated, and many are rabidly opposed to getting a shot. “This is war,” I’ve heard people say on both sides of the issue. Sensibly speaking, are you people insane?*


It could be described as mass psychosis as I've posted a few times before. There's a lot of that going around these days. So many people seem to be living in an alternate reality — everything from the vaccine efficacy and side effects to the results and legitimacy of last year's election. Facts don't seem to matter to them. All that matters is the world view of their social network, which has often been referred to as "cult-like" in its beliefs and worship of its leaders.

I'm really trying hard to understand their mentality. The field of study that might be able to explain it is social and political philosophy. I've just started reading a bit about it and it seems like that's the realm that best applies to the current situation or zeitgeist.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 26, 2021)

I find it so odd that when a group of people don't believe like another group does and follow as the other group did,, then words like mass psychosis, alternate reality, blaming social network and cult like are spewed. 

I'm really trying hard to understand their mentality.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2021)

Well, duh! Too bad Kathleen Parker isn't as brilliant as you are, Win.  I'll interrupt your continuous trolling on this forum, and will copy Kathleen Parker's entire column, which as a matter of fact was trying to understand both sides that people take on this issue.  While she is clearly in favor of everyone getting the vaccine, because she isn't stupid, she also understands the American reluctance to have mandates shoved down our throats.  Here is her entire article:
Opinion: Please get the vaccine. And try to understand those who won’t.​





By  Kathleen Parker
Columnist 
Yesterday at 8:00 a.m. EST

Leave it to Americans to spoof their scary disease du jour.
Several viral videos have satirized the coronavirus and the vaccines and other “woke” adaptations in dark if also hilarious ways. But the one that made me laugh out loud was “Coming Next Year,” by comedian and viral-content creator (yes, there is such a thing) Tyler Fischer.

I recommend it for your sanity and edification. What better way to wrap up another dreary year than with a humorous look at our increasingly absurd expressions of political correctness or, in today’s vernacular, “wokeness”?
The coronavirus vaccine is just one of Fischer’s targets. In brief, a guy trying to earn passage into an unidentified building must provide proof that he has submitted to a laundry list of government mandates. His proof of having received numerous booster shots consists of multiple Band-Aids crossing his arms and torso.

Suffice to say, Fischer’s view of our future is full of busyness attending to socially approved and government-enforced commandments and an inevitable loss of freedom. This slide into servitude began with the vaccine and escalated with the various employment-based mandates that followed. Some people feel so strongly about not requiring a vaccine that the Supreme Court plans to hold a special hearing on Jan. 7 to consider the legality of two White House initiatives to curb the pandemic.

The court has promised to move quickly on the two questions — a vaccine-or-testing mandate for larger employers of more than 100 people and a vaccination requirement for health-care workers in institutions that receive federal funding. Government projections are that 22 million people would get vaccinated and prevent 250,000 hospitalizations if both are allowed to stand. More’s the haste given recent predictions that 60 percent of Americans will be infected with the dominant omicron variant by March.

For the record, I’m all shot up — two vaccines and a booster. The first injection gave me a sore arm; the second kept me in bed for 10 hours. When my body aches suddenly ceased close to cocktail hour, I popped out of bed, said, “That was weird,” and poured myself a glass of wine. The booster? Nada.

It’s abundantly clear that vaccines at the very least help reduce the intensity of covid-19. The booster helps even more. Most vaccinated people evade infection entirely, probably in part because they also take other precautions, such as distancing and masking. Those who’ve died of covid over the past several months were almost exclusively unvaccinated.

All of this is known to nearly everyone by now — and the scientific evidence has been convincing enough for me to endure a few hours of inconvenience. Beats dying. Yet, only 62 percent of Americans are fully vaccinated, and many are rabidly opposed to getting a shot. “This is war,” I’ve heard people say on both sides of the issue. Sensibly speaking, are you people insane?

Still, I do understand the revulsion toward government mandates. We’re all a bit anti-establishment, aren’t we? Americans didn’t become obstreperous just recently. Our warring spirit and a predilection to oppose authority precedes our arrival to these shores. We’re all rebels by virtue of most of us having crossed the pond, so to speak. Saying no may not be wise in some circumstances, but as a countercultural posture, we customarily view dissent as a basic right.

To the anti-vaccine contingent, a vaccine mandate is tantamount to a violation of one’s autonomy. Our bodies, ourselves is more than a book title. No one is entitled to enter my temple without my permission. Case closed. And yet: How can some people see the vaccine as a gift and others view it as a toxin contrived for dubious purposes? How do we bridge this gap?

It appears that we need a new tack. Convincing others to follow the majority’s lead requires diplomacy and empathy rather than finger-pointing and shaming. President Biden’s recent warning to the unvaccinated as more or less deserving to get sick is hardly helpful.
The challenge for 2022 is how to reconcile these two opposing views. One requires a united front against a potentially deadly disease (which could be with us forever), the other demands respect for individual rights. Philosophically, I support both views, but practically, I come down on the side of unity for the common good. Voluntary vaccination seems to me the only avenue for reconciliation.

Whether we can be a unified country again on any subject is a coin toss. But one thing we can agree upon is that laughter is good for body and soul. To that end, Tyler Fischer for one has provided a public service. Laughing at oneself, after all, is a sign of intelligence. Sort of like voluntarily getting vaccinated against a disease nobody wants to get.







Opinion by Kathleen Parker
Kathleen Parker writes a twice-weekly column on politics and culture. She received the Pulitzer Prize for Commentary in 2010.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I find it so odd that when a group of people don't believe like another group does and follow as the other group did,, then words like mass psychosis, alternate reality, blaming social network and cult like are spewed.
> 
> I'm really trying hard to understand their mentality.


I’m trying hard to understand what you just wrote.  .

So, one group of people don’t believe like another group of people does-got that, and that’s two groups of people.  I am having a hard time with “and follow as the other group did“.  So that’s thats three groups of people-  but which group of people is following which group of people and whose the group that has the issues?


----------



## John cycling (Dec 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I find it so odd that when a group of people don't believe like another group does and follow as the other group did,, then words like mass psychosis, alternate reality, blaming social network and cult like are spewed.
> 
> I'm really trying hard to understand their mentality.



They're describing their universe, and why they believe as they do.
They are told, "don't think! just go along with it" and that's what they do.
There is no thinking; there are no questions; just blind obedience to their masters.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

John cycling said:


> They're describing their universe, and why they believe as they do.
> They are told, "don't think! just go along with it" and that's what they do.
> There is no thinking; there are no questions; just blind obedience to their masters.


deleted


----------



## Alice November (Dec 26, 2021)

@Sunny

Is it just my computer or is it her face? Not a flattering photo maybe? Scary.
2 big closeup photographs of Kathleen P. are perhaps two many?


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Well, duh! Too bad Kathleen Parker isn't as brilliant as you are, Win.  I'll interrupt your continuous trolling on this forum, and will copy Kathleen Parker's entire column, which as a matter of fact was trying to understand both sides that people take on this issue.  While she is clearly in favor of everyone getting the vaccine, because she isn't stupid, she also understands the American reluctance to have mandates shoved down our throats.  Here is her entire article:
> Opinion: Please get the vaccine. And try to understand those who won’t.​
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, a Columnist is qualified to give medical advice.
To a moron who will listen.


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2021)

John cycling said:


> They're describing their universe, and why they believe as they do.
> They are told, "don't think! just go along with it" and that's what they do.
> There is no thinking; there are no questions; just blind obedience to their masters.


That's why this goes on and on.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

chic said:


> That's why this goes on and on.


Today, they reported over 10,000 "New Cases."


----------



## Alice November (Dec 30, 2021)

I read one million in USA and 2million in UK. Mostly Omicron in UK now. Here in France ( one million reported yesterday) the line goes straight up on the graph for the last couple of days and nobody knows what it is, Delta or Omicron but our hospitals are filling up anyway, as they always do this time of year.


----------

